#  Erste Hilfe >   Kleine Rettungstasche >

## Bossert

Hallo, 
ich habe mal eine frage an euch, undzwar habe ich vom DRK aus so eine kleine First Responder Tasche bekommen mit Ambu-Beutel, Absaugpumpe und Blutdruckmessgerät und so weiter drinn. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob man dann z.B. Venenzugänge oder ähnliches drinnhaben darf, auch wenn man sie selber nich legen darf? Sozusagen falls ein Arzt vor ort ist der die dann legen darf. Darf man das gesätzlich oder spricht da was dagegen? Ich habe die ausbildung als Sanitäter. 
Würe mich über eine Antword freuen. 
Gruß 
Bossert

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
zuerst muss ich dich bitten etwas mehr auf die Rechtschreibung zu achten. 
Zu deiner Frage, warum solltest du soetwas mitführen?
Wenn es die Absicht des DRK wäre die Tasche mit Viggos oder sonstigem zu bestücken hätten sie das getan.
Die Ärzte die ich kenne besitzen alle eine "Arzttasche" mit dem nötigen Inhalt.
Es spricht nichts dagegen wenn du das Zeugs mitnimmst.
Woher möchtest du den z.B. die Viggos beziehen?
Das würde aber bedeuten das du zusätzlich noch eine Staubinde, Hautdesinfektionsmittel, kristalloide Infusionen und ein Infusionssystem brauchst.
Ansonsten würde es überhaupt keinen Sinn machen.
Vorallem kleinvolumige veneöse Zugänge müssen "offen" gehalten werden. 
Ist den in der Tasche so viel Platz?
Hast du als First Responser soviele Einsätze?
Zusätzlich kommt dazu, dass du die Tasche dann regelmäßig alle 4 Wochen auf Verfall checken musst!

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich melde mich mal als Arzt ohne Arzttasche!! Das haben die Niedergelassenen, die Hausbesuche machen, aber der normale Klinikarzt hat eher keine (sofern er nicht am ärztlichen Notdienst teilnimmt). Hätte also keine Viggo bei mir.
Andererseits musst du dir natürlich die Frage stellen: wenn du als First responder geschickt wirst, kommst du ja nicht in einen Ballungsraum, wo sich viele Ärzte tummeln, sonder eher in entlegenere Gebiete um die Zeit bis zum Eintreffen des Rettungsdienstes zu überbrücken. Da hast du sicher andere Dinge zu tun, als ne Viggo reinzubasteln. Und bis du die Basismassnahmen gemacht hast (RR, Puls, BZ-Messung, ggf. O2-Gabe, mal AED ranbasteln) ist der Rettungsdienst schon da. Ich habe selbst als Arzt der sogar damit umgehen könnte, bisher keine Viggo ausserhalb der Klinik gebraucht.

----------


## MonCherie

Als First Responder braucht man keine Viggos dabeizuhaben. Natürlich kannst du sie mitführen, aber im Endeffekt ist es mehr Arbeit ohne effektiven Nutzen. 
In der Feuerwehr haben wir auch keine dabei und bis jetzt ists immer gut gelaufen. First Responder sollen ja auch nur die Zeit bis zum eintreffen des RD's überbrücken. Das schafft man auch sicherlich ohne Viggos.

----------

